# GCKFA Kayak Fishing Tournament



## Team Hobie

Guys and Gals:

The tournament is coming together real nicely. For those of you who are new to Kayak Fishing this is an awesome time to meet others, win prizes, spend time fishing and have good food. None of these requires that you weigh in a winning fish.

Let me explain (for you veteran GCKFA Spring Tournament Anglers this will be old news but still valuable):

The first 100 anglers get a captains bag from Hobie and filled with some goodies. 
We also have door prize drawings Friday night at Hooters and Sat afternoon at the weigh-in. For each of the past 5 years we have had more than enough door prizes so that every angler gets something. I can't promise that again this year because we are anticipating a huge turnout but we are getting some nice prizes from all over.
With between 150 and 200 kayak anglers you have an opportunity to share ideas, look at kayak rigging and tell your best lies all night Friday and all day Saturday. That kind of environment can challenge even professional fish liers like Thomas, Rick, Brendan and Kreg.
All day Saturday is fishing one of the best kayak fisheries in the world and we are the only tournament that offers both Inshore and Offshore in the same event. Your entry fee gets you into both divisions so you can fish either or both as you prefer.

We meet Saturday afternoon at on of the nicest weigh-in facilities (Shoreline Park Gazebo in Gulf Breeze) where parking is plentiful and shade is cool. Prizes, Hooters Girls hangin out and food on Saturday is compliments of Hooters.

AND!!! a Reverse raffle for a brand new 2011 Hobie Pro Angler.

So for anyone who is new to the sport, there is much to be had even if you do not weigh-in a winning fish.

Don't be shy, get registered early to get your capt bag and we look forward to seeing you.
for more info:
www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com

Ted


----------



## Brandonshobie

Team Hobie said:


> That kind of environment can challenge even professional fish liers like Thomas, Rick, Brendan and Kreg.


Good thing you said Brendan and not Brandon :thumbsup:

I will also be giving away one of my charter trips at the tournament. It's going to be a fun one!


----------



## Yakavelli

I'd like to thank all of you guys who put this thing together every year. I've been yak-fishin pensacola for over a decade, and fished this tourny the last four years (placing twice).
I've fished from O.K. Prowlers till now and this year I'll be breakin in the ol' Pro Angler. Can't wait! This is the one day of the year I look forward to more than any other.

I've been wondering, is there any possibility of this ever becoming a two day event?


----------



## dpenzone

I just went out on my very first kayak fishing trip this morning, but before I did I registered for the tournament. Really looking forward to meeting people, learning alot and having a good time. Catching some nice fish would be a bonus, but the fellowship is really what I am looking for.


----------



## FLSalomon

I am glad y'all look forward to the tournament - it is our signature event and one that we enjoy (some times more than others) putting on. It is a tournament and there are some folks that are very competitive - which is fine, but the majority of folks see it as a day out fishing and a good time to hang out with other kayak fishermen plus the prizes, food and entertainment value. 

We are finalizing our prize list and will have some great prizes, at least one Hobie (2011 Hobie Revolution) and perhaps another kayak as grand prizes for inshore & offshore, captain's bags, t-shirt, hundreds of door prizes, free food and the Hooter's girls to help us hand out prizes and keep the leaderboard. Plus, we will have a drawing for a 2011 Hobie Pro Angler - tickets are $10 and we will sell only 300. We are planning for 150 anglers and would look forward to seeing all of the PFF yak fishermen there. It should be a lot of fun. 

See our site for more details - www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com


----------



## FLSalomon

54 entries as of today. Well on the way to over 100. Probably have three (3) Hobies to give away. $1000s in other prizes, free Hooters food and several Hooters girls to help us hand out prizes and keep the leaderboard, door prizes, Captain's bag for the 1st 100 entries, Best Dam* Tackle Box drawing and a cool tournament t-shirt. All at Shoreline Park. $40 before Arpil 22nd, then it goes to $50. This is THE kayak fishing event in Pensacola all year - be a part of it! 

This could be you! 

Jeff Pfeiffer - 2010 Inshore Slam (Hobie Outback) winner 
Jerry Jackson - 2010 Offshore Slam (Hobie Revolution) winner


----------



## chasintail2010

where can i register for this tournament other that the GCKFA website?


----------



## FLSalomon

Hot Spots Bait & Tackle, Penascola Kayak & Sail, Key Sailing should have entry forms. You can always go to our site and print out the entry form and mail it in if you don't want to do PayPal, or you can email us at [email protected] and we'll email it to you. Or you can download the attached file and send it in...

...just curious, is there a problem going to the GCKFA site?


----------



## Team Hobie

Is there a prob with the website? It is usually pretty easy.
Let me know what the issue is and we will take care of it/you.
Ted


----------



## Ardiemus

I'm in! Plus I'm bringing a friend!


----------



## gaffy

I'm in plus I am bringing TWO friends.

Gaffy


----------



## chasintail2010

my fiance tried to pay with her card and put it under my name


----------



## FLSalomon

Cool - if it went through PayPal, I'll see it. I will post the list of entries received this weekend...


----------



## seacapt

My guess is that I'm doing something wrong on PAYPAL but if not this has turned into a real PAIN. I’ve had an active PAYPAL account for years so I know how to use it. Do you not take credit cards through PAYPAL? It made me add all my checking account info and now I have to wait 3 days to confirm that account before I can use it... Like I said this has gotten painful. 

 We just bought two Hobies, a Mirage Sport and Mirage Outfitter, so it looks like my Wife, Son and I are going to fish the tournament (if I can break the code). I've fished a lot of SKA tournaments and have had experience with the Contender camaraderie, is there a similar group with the Hobie crowd? 
This sounds like fun, I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## chasintail2010

i just registered i cant wait for the tournament this is my first one but dang sure wont be my last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Hobie

Pay pal is usually linked to either a credit card or bank account. I am surprised it required more info if you had an established account. Maybe the linked credit card had expired ???

We have not heard of any other problems and more than 20 people have used it this year. Let us know if probes persist. We don't want pain for anyone.


----------



## Team Hobie

Seacapt, Hobie anglers are sometimes accused of being a little to cliquish. I'm sure it is just because others wish they could be a s cool as us ;0)

We look forward to seeing you and yours.

Ted


----------



## Stressless

GCKFA team - once again you guys are putting on a class act and the excitement is building. I used PayPal (had to reset my password and credit card but that's my Paypal account issue) and it worked just fine.

I hope for better weather but these show that even with a 2'-3' forecast you can get out and catch fish - This is from the 2009 Tournament.






 


























Looking forward to another great event!

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## jasonh1903

Just signed up. This will be my first tournament, I can't wait!


----------



## FLSalomon

Bob - thanks for the video, 2009 was sporty, but lots of fish were caught. Should be fun... 

Jason - just got your entry. I haven't put your info in the Master Entry list yet, but I think you are # 60. 

I entered myself using PayPal - went easy, but my card was up to date...


----------



## seacapt

it was just a bad day for me to sign up. Friday I stopped by Hot Spot tackle and they didn't know anything about registration forms being there...

Not sure why it had that on PAYPAL but it said I couldn't use that card for your site (it was Mastercard if that makes a differance).


----------



## chasintail2010

does anybody know what number i was it didnt show me on GCKFA??? kyle sheffield


----------



## FLSalomon

Kyle - I have your PP receipt, but I don't have your entry form. Please print one out and send it in when you can. I have you as #57... Good to go.


----------



## chasintail2010

okay where do i send it in to? sorry im still kinda new hahaha


----------



## chasintail2010

which one do i print the doc or the pdf???


----------



## Ardiemus

How many do you have in so far? I was trying to find the list you mentioned but didn't.


----------



## FLSalomon

Jon - 65 paid entries so far - see the attached list. There are 64 on the list, but I received another entry while I was typing this post... :thumbsup:

Kyle - it doesn't matter, the PDF and DOC files are identical. Address to mail it to is on the entry form, but here it is:
GCKFA
24 W. Chase Street
Pensacola, FL 32502​


----------



## chasintail2010

sorry about all the questions guys this is my first tournament and im still kinda new to the sport


----------



## chasintail2010

Hey how do I get to the GCKFA office?


----------



## FLSalomon

Kyle - no worries. The address is the law firm of Lozier, Thames and Frazier. 1 block north of Garden and 1 block west of Palafox. Mr. Lozier's secretary holds them for me and I pick them up regularly. Easier to mail it...


----------



## chasintail2010

okay maybe thats why i couldnt find it haha my fiance and i drove around downtown for a hour looking for it hahaha


----------



## shaggy

My buddy sent in a check around two weeks ago. Can you tell me if you got it and if he is in the tournament. The name is J. Dukes 

Thanks so much he's my ride 
:thumbup:


----------



## FLSalomon

I have not seen it yet but I will be picking up some mailed in entries tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## shaggy

Ok just let me know. If I need to I'll pay with my pay pal


----------



## HAG 90 10

*Signed entry form*

Paid with Paypal, and you want a signed entry form mailed in. Can I drop the signed form off at Hot Spots tackle? How do we find out what entry number we are?


----------



## FLSalomon

Darren - Got your entry form, you are good. We may ask for your signature at registration, but we don't need you to mail anything in...

I'll post the list of entries regularly. I will be picking up some of the recently mailed in entries today or tomorrow and will update the roster...


----------



## Ardiemus

I paid on the 6th of April and did the online form but I'm bot showing up. Do I need to fill a paper app out?


----------



## FLSalomon

Jon - I have your PP receipt but no registration form. You will be counted as of the PP date. You can mail us an entry form or fill it out at registration, your call.


----------



## Whitie9688

Just so everyone knows we now have the entry forms at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle!

Also, we are doing the 'Best Dang Tackle Box' again so come in and get something to put in the bucket and your name in for the drawing!


----------



## Mad Hooker

Whitie9688 said:


> Just so everyone knows we now have the entry forms at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle!
> 
> Also, we are doing the 'Best Dang Tackle Box' again so come in and get something to put in the bucket and your name in for the drawing!


So we buy something that goes in the bucket and that's like a raffle entry to win what everybody puts in?


----------



## FLSalomon

Exactly. You buy a new lure - has to be decent, no cheap stuff - put it in the bucket and get a ticket. We will have a drawing, winner takes all. Here is the winner from last year of the Best Dam* Tackle Box, Chris King. He was opening new lures for months afterward...


----------



## FLSalomon

OK - 77 paid entries as of this evening. Entry list is attached. Entry fee goes to $50 next Friday. This will be the kayak fishing event of the year! You have to be part of it!

Entry forms are at Hot Spots, or go to the GCKFA site and enter on-line or download the entry form and mail it in.


----------



## gottafish

FLSalomon said:


> Exactly. You buy a new lure - has to be decent, no cheap stuff - put it in the bucket and get a ticket. We will have a drawing, winner takes all. Here is the winner from last year of the Best Dam* Tackle Box, Chris King. He was opening new lures for months afterward...


Chris seems happy in the picture :yes:...that he won all of those lures. :thumbsup:


----------



## shaggy

Shoot I would be, that thing is FULL.


----------



## FLSalomon

Just a reminder that the tournament entry fee will go to $50 this Friday (4/22). But all this week you can still enter for $40 - a bargain at twice the price... 

2 Hobie kayaks (Revolution and Outback) as prizes, a drawing for a Hobie Pro Angler, $1,000s in other prizes in 7 categories, plus Most Spots (Redfish), Mystery Weight (Trout), Best Dam* Tackle Box giveaway, tons of door prizes, free food from Hooters for all entrants and Hooter's girls to congratulate the winners and most of the area kayak fishermen to hang with and enjoy the day. This will be the kayak fishing event of the year!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

For the "Best Dam* Tackle Box" can we bring the lure with us to the meeting and enter then and how many lures can we put in?


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Did my entry form at Hot Spots on Sunday. They have it, of you could please let me know when you get it. Thanks.
Chad Skeeles


----------



## YakFlies

Registered via paypal... I saw it saying something about filling something out and mailing it in.. Do I have to mail something in?


----------



## FLSalomon

Tim / Chad - you are both good. I may ask you to sign your entry form at registration (keeps our attorney happy) but you dont need to send anything else in. We are at about 85 as of this morning. 

I will post an update this weekend once the early registration is over - which is tonight at midnight, by the way...


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Thank you for letting me know. Look forward to meeting everyone since I am new to the kayak world. 
Chad


----------



## bimini

*Best Damn Tackle Box*

As for how many times you can enter, that's up to you. You will fill out an entry form for each lure you drop in the bucket. Drop in three and you get three chances to have your name drawn to take home the bucket. You get a discount on lures purchased for the "BDTB" at Hot Spots, at the Captain's Meeting on Friday May 6th, or during Weigh-In on Saturday May 7th. You can also bring in an unopened lure, but not the lure you receive in your Captain's Bag.

YES, the Hooter's Girls will pose with you if you're the lucky Angler that wins the BDTB prize. Enter early, enter often! :clap:


----------



## chasintales

I love the best damn tackle box idea. I was the lucky winner last year and the contents were phenomenal. I will definitely be bringing a couple of lures again. Whoever wins will really be happy they entered. Good luck to everyone.

Chris


----------



## Team Hobie

Today, 4/22 is the last day to register under the discounted $40 rate. At midnight it goes to $50. I know some wait for wx forecast before they decide. Accuweather only shows to Fri 5/6 but is calling for sunny,warm and mild west winds. Yee haw. This is going to be awesome.

Register now at www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com

See you there.
Ted


----------



## bbarton13

just signed up did i make it in the first 100?


----------



## FLSalomon

I think so, but there may be some mailed in entries to pick up Monday. We are about 92-ish right now.


----------



## Vondy

I signed up for the tourney last Friday but I have not received anything acknowledging my entry. Should I have received an email? I did get the pay pal receipt! I think I may have used the wrong PFF name, but my email and other info were all correct.


----------



## FLSalomon

Vondy - you are good to go, you were the last one in early registration. We have 94 paid entries as of tonight. There may be 1 or 2 mailed entries yet, but early registration is over. List is attached in order of receipt...


----------



## bbarton13

on the gckfa website it says the first 75 gets a captains bag but on this thread it says first 100?


----------



## FLSalomon

We can guarantee the first 75, but we are never sure exactly how many bags get sent to us and if we have enough swag to fill all of them...it will be more than 75 for sure, but less than 100.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

I am out town working in Birmingham. trying to help get power back on and it looks like i am not going to be able to make it back for the tourney(not a 100% sure yet).  i dont want a refund or anything but am i still eligible to get the capitans bag and the raffle for the pro angler.


----------



## Team Hobie

If you registered early enough to earn a bag, yes. Please designate someone to pick it up for you. We do not want to be responsible for deliveries. 

If you want to enter the raffle you need someone there to buy your tickets. We cannot sell them online (gambling laws) and it is a "must be present to win" raffle. Just choose someone you trust and have him buy ticket(s) for you. I recommend having him tell you your number(s) so you know if you win or if he wins. Do I sound distrustful??


----------



## Bduv

bbarton13

I'll be happy to buy your Raffle Tickets for you. I plan to buy several for myself.

I'll send you your numbers right after the drawing :lol:

Bryan


----------



## Linda

I saw that there is a discount for junior anglers but didnt see a junior division...maybe next year it would be cool if you guys could add one


----------



## FLSalomon

OK - PayPal has been closed for the tournament - you can still register at the Captain's meeting. It will speed things up if you can download the entry form, fill it out and bring it with you...trust me. Bring $50 cash or check made out to GCKFA (no credit cards, please). 

Minors get a 50% discount but need parent or guardian signature! Weather looking good - temps, tides, winds all lining up for us... :thumbup:

As of today we have 110 paid entries, Ted has some in his hand and there are some mail-ins waiting for me to pick them up. Those with the under should be worried...


----------



## YakFlies

Hey Ferd I didn't see my name on that PDF that you posted up.
Tim Walker


----------



## Ardiemus

how much are the raffle tickets for the drawing?


----------



## FLSalomon

Tim - you are good to go. I think you are #95. I've got the list posted. 

Jon - $10 each. Only 300 to be sold. You can buy them at the Captain's meeting and I think we will also be selling them at the weigh-in...


----------



## chasintail2010

hey salomon i was wondering if you guys got my registration form yet?? and what number am i agin?


----------



## Team Hobie

Ferd will have the whole list at capt mtg in the order received. Bags for the first 100. We have not had the critical mass to offer either jr or ladies divisions. As soon as we get more than a handful we will add. Keep spreading the word and we will get there.

Good luck everyone. Be safe


----------



## FLSalomon

Kyle - dude, you are killing me. Again, I have your money, but have not received your entry info. At this point, just fill out the form on Friday, no big deal. Your name is on the list I posted at 8:10 tonight - it is the post on this thread just before yours. You can download the list and there you are - #68. 

All - some folks order may change as I collect entries that have been mailed, etc. The order is determined by the date / time payment was received. Our mail person stamps each mailed entry with a date / time - the online entries have a PayPal date / time stamp, so all is kosher... 

See you Friday - I will be checking you in...and be nice to our volunteers!


----------



## chasintail2010

sorry man haha last post


----------



## Vondy

Salomon- check your private messages. I have a question for you.


----------



## FLSalomon

Kyle - got your entry today from the mail... You are good to go. 

Chris - PM sent.

...yeah, and what is with calling me Salomon? Name is Ferd, and no, it ain't misspelled. Kyle - I think you started that!


----------



## chasintail2010

my bad lol i wont know your name if nobody tells me


----------



## bimini

*Best Damn Tackle Box*

Hot Spots will be at the Captain's Meeting tonight selling lures for the "BDTB" bucket. When I checked last night, the bucket wasn't filled up, so if you want to take home a treasure trove of booty then drop in your lure and fill out an entry form. Remember that you cannnot use any of the lures from the Captain's Bag. Enter early, enter often. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## beachsceneguy

*gckfa*



Brandonshobie said:


> Good thing you said Brendan and not Brandon :thumbsup:
> 
> I will also be giving away one of my charter trips at the tournament. It's going to be a fun one!


would have been there but my boat had the same problem yours did and i did not get my new one until yesterday. havent had time to rig it yet. good luck !

beachsceneguy


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Yay i coming home i get to be in the tourney c yall tonight


----------



## Stressless

Don't forget your sunscreen tomorrow ladies - all day on the water and no cloud cover.... OUCH!


Stressless


----------



## HAG 90 10

*+1*

Went out Thursday Morning for 3 hours without sunscreen and got torched. Definitely words of wisdom. Sunscreen is a must. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

HAG 90 10 said:


> Went out Thursday Morning for 3 hours without sunscreen and got torched. Definitely words of wisdom. Sunscreen is a must. :thumbsup:


 
Wish I had read this before friday - I did the same thing - my legs are not happy.....


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

Want to thank everyone who put on the tournament. This was our first tournament and my wife and I had a great time and will be there next year...


----------



## need2fish

Thanks to everyone that helped put on the tournament. It was a tough day fishing for most that went offshore (me included) but the number of door prizes and extras for everyone was really impressive. Great job Ted, Ferd, Pat and everyone else with the club that put so much work into the event! This was the first time I fished it and I'll definitely do it again - if only for the picture with the Hooter's girls.


----------



## chasintail2010

it was alot of fun and everybody all pitched in to put the tournament on thanks to everyonr. it was also my first one and i had a blast 4th place flounder aint so bad ill be back next year hopefully my fiance will be fishing with me too


----------



## chasintales

Thanks everyone for another great tournament. I had a great time and I am already looking forward to next year. I was talking to a couple of you and mentioned the cool app that Austin kayak has. It shows kayak launch points where ever you are. You can put in a zip, search a map, or put in a city name. Some areas are better than most, but our area is pretty good. You can add points also. The link is 

www.austinkayak.com/launchpoint/

Hope you like it..

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## gator7_5

Are the results available anywhere?


----------

